# Smoked Mississippi Pot Roast, Smoked Bacon Mac N Cheese



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2020)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Been working on a spread today. Started off with a nice chuck roast. Seasoned with my beef rub and onto the smoker at 225 using pecan











After about 3.5hr IT was 158 so pulled it off and did it mississippi style. 
Into a pan with a stick unsalted butter, packet of au jus, 2tbls or packet of ranch dressing, several pepperoncini and a little of the juice. Added some carrots









Double covered in foil and back to the smoker. Pulled it off at about 208° and let rest for 1.5hr while I worked on mac n cheese.





No progress pics for mac n cheese. But here's the recipe
1lb elbow macaroni
2T flour
2T butter
2C heavy cream
1.5lb sharp cheddar
Half lb gouda. I used my smoked gouda
1C sour cream
1C mayo. I used dukes
2T hot sauce
2t SPG
Lb bacon
Half cup panko

Before hand cook bacon in oven until crispy and finely chop

Cook pasta until tender. 7-8min. Drain

In pot melt butter over medium heat. Add flour. Stir until it smells nutty. Add half cup heavy cream. Stir. Will thicken. Add another half cup. Stir. Then add remaining cup. Thicken for a couple minutes. Start adding cheeses slowly. You want to make sure this completely blends in the roux. After all that is together take off heat. Mix in pasta, mayo, sour cream, hot sauce, spg and make sure it mixes well. Pour in an aluminum pan. Mix the bacon with the panko. I ended up with 7.5oz of chopped bacon and mixed with the half cup panko. Spread mixture over top. Place on smoker uncovered at 300-325 for about an hour 15min. Check halfway.

Mixed up before smoker
	

		
			
		

		
	






And on the smoker





Finished





The beef pulled





And my plate. Beef nestled on a mashed taters bed. Covered in brown gravy and I pile of smoked bacon mac. This is our go to smoked mac n cheese recipe and honestly the best I've had. Hope y'all will give it a try


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

that looks like a plateful of heaven right there Jake! Sure glad you used unsalted butter  ...aw heck, I love carbs so don't care! Another fine looking meal

Ryan


----------



## udaman (Oct 25, 2020)

looks great , definitely going to try your mac and cheese recipe. Yummy
thx 
Rob


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 26, 2020)

Beautiful spread Jake, nice piece of work, Like! Got this bookmarked to try the mac & cheese recipe, looks like a real winner. RAY


----------



## nnolannn (Oct 26, 2020)

2t SPG? Is that 2 teaspoon of salt pepper and garlic. Two for each ingredient or all three mixed equal parts and two of that mixture?


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks great Jake. I've made the potroast before and it turned out a hit, I guess next I'll give the mac and cheese a go, it looks killer!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks fantastic Jake!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks fantastic Jake ! I have to try that mac n cheese! It has to be killer with all that bacon on top!


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2020)

Beautiful and comforting looking plate of food there Jake! I did a smoked mac and cheese recently with the bacon/panko mixture on the top, it was really good.

I meant to reply last night but fell asleep looking at your plate of food...nap inducing just by looking at it.

My wife likes making the Mississippi pot roast in the crockpot...I gotta get on this version of it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2020)

Dang nice looking meal Jake.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Thaa


Brokenhandle said:


> that looks like a plateful of heaven right there Jake! Sure glad you used unsalted butter  ...aw heck, I love carbs so don't care! Another fine looking meal
> 
> Ryan
> [/QUOTE





Brokenhandle said:


> that looks like a plateful of heaven right there Jake! Sure glad you used unsalted butter  ...aw heck, I love carbs so don't care! Another fine looking meal
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. Unsalted butter is about the healthiest thing I've eaten this weekend lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

udaman said:


> looks great , definitely going to try your mac and cheese recipe. Yummy
> thx
> Rob


thanks Rob. Let me know what you think. Haven't talked to you in a while. Hope you are doing well


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful spread Jake, nice piece of work, Like! Got this bookmarked to try the mac & cheese recipe, looks like a real winner. RAY


Thanks ray. Bacon mac is delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

nnolannn said:


> 2t SPG? Is that 2 teaspoon of salt pepper and garlic. Two for each ingredient or all three mixed equal parts and two of that mixture?


Yes salt pepper garlic. Mix equal parts and use 2 teaspoons of the mixture


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks great Jake. I've made the potroast before and it turned out a hit, I guess next I'll give the mac and cheese a go, it looks killer!


Thanks bud. You won't be disappointed


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic Jake!


Appreciate it Jim!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks fantastic Jake ! I have to try that mac n cheese! It has to be killer with all that bacon on top!


Thanks Travis. Yeah it's good stuff


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

xray said:


> Beautiful and comforting looking plate of food there Jake! I did a smoked mac and cheese recently with the bacon/panko mixture on the top, it was really good.
> 
> I meant to reply last night but fell asleep looking at your plate of food...nap inducing just by looking at it.
> 
> My wife likes making the Mississippi pot roast in the crockpot...I gotta get on this version of it.


Thanks Joe. You can smoke it and still finish in crockpot like normal and it will turn out great


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang nice looking meal Jake.
> 
> Warren


Thanks warren


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 26, 2020)

just saved this to home screen folder "recipes " for a later date.  looks good man


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 26, 2020)

Certainly good looking meal. Gotta try the "mac"


----------



## sandyut (Oct 26, 2020)

my wife says to me " make that!"  so you know its coming soon.

great work Jake!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2020)

Straight fire! I would be all over that man it all looks great! Really like that mac and cheese recipe too. Bookmarked homie.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice one Jake


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

phathead69 said:


> just saved this to home screen folder "recipes " for a later date.  looks good man


Thanks bud. Both are pretty dang tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Certainly good looking meal. Gotta try the "mac"


Thanks. Let me know how it turns out


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

sandyut said:


> my wife says to me " make that!"  so you know its coming soon.
> 
> great work Jake!


Thanks Dave. Wife sounds like a smart lady! Let me know what you think


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Straight fire! I would be all over that man it all looks great! Really like that mac and cheese recipe too. Bookmarked homie.


Thanks John. The smoked bacon mac is where it's at


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Nice one Jake


Appreciate it Tex!


----------



## Teal101 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yup this will be on the menu this week.  Was just talking with the fiance about wanting to do a pot roast and this looks bomb!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 27, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Yup this will be on the menu this week.  Was just talking with the fiance about wanting to do a pot roast and this looks bomb!


Thanks teal it's pretty delicious. Let me know how you like it


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 27, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Evening fellas and non fellas. Been working on a spread today. Started off with a nice chuck roast. Seasoned with my beef rub and onto the smoker at 225 using pecan
> View attachment 468210
> 
> View attachment 468211
> ...


Man that is some good looking comfort food right there. Points !


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 27, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> Man that is some good looking comfort food right there. Points !


Thanks bud I appreciate it


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Evening fellas and non fellas. Been working on a spread today. Started off with a nice chuck roast. Seasoned with my beef rub and onto the smoker at 225 using pecan
> View attachment 468210
> 
> View attachment 468211
> ...


That all looks  delicious!  Do you have a particular brand of au jus you like?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 31, 2022)

Lawyer Bob said:


> That all looks  delicious!  Do you have a particular brand of au jus you like?


Appreciate it Bob. For the roast I just use a package of McCormick's au jus usually. Whatever you prefer will work just fine. If I were making a au jus for something else I'd go more high end like minors au jus and some good broth


----------



## mike243 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hate when I miss something or forget, Looks great, thinking Sunday , did you do that on the Austin lx?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 12, 2022)

Sorry to be late to the party 

 TNJAKE
 !  This one snuck past me, likely due to hunting season!  Anyway, this all looks  phenomenal!  Nice cook!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Hate when I miss something or forget, Looks great, thinking Sunday , did you do that on the Austin lx?


Thanks Mike. Yes I did it on the xl


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry to be late to the party
> 
> TNJAKE
> !  This one snuck past me, likely due to hunting season!  Anyway, this all looks  phenomenal!  Nice cook!


Lol thanks Justin. Must have been last hunting season. This is a pretty old thread lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol thanks Justin. Must have been last hunting season. This is a pretty old thread lol



Well geez, I am really on top of things Jake!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2022)

Bookmarked this one! Came out during my hiatus! Beautiful cook!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 4, 2022)

Making this Mac and cheese today. Also adding in a Mexican cheese blend. Co-worker swears it makes Mac and cheese better, so we’ll see.


----------



## tbern (Nov 4, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Making this Mac and cheese today. Also adding in a Mexican cheese blend. Co-worker swears it makes Mac and cheese better, so we’ll see.


sounds good!  let us know how it turns out


----------



## Sven Svensson (Nov 4, 2022)

I just kept staring at the photos like a great work of art. That looks so delicious. It summons my inner Homer Simpson guttural sounds. Very nice meal!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 5, 2022)

10/10 for mac and cheese. Bacon takes it over the top.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 5, 2022)

Wow , fantastic Jake, I don't know how i missed this ... that's right before my time here.   

Love the whole meal, I could sit to a plate or 2 of that

David


----------



## boykjo (Nov 5, 2022)

IMO you blew it......That would have won first place in a throwdown...

looks great........


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 5, 2022)

Damn look at ole Jake coming back from the crypt getting a 2020 thread featured again. Still looks amazing my friend!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks fantastic Jake!! I did one in the Instant Pot last week. I love that stuff!! I definitely need to smoke some.


----------



## BB-que (Nov 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Evening fellas and non fellas. Been working on a spread today. Started off with a nice chuck roast. Seasoned with my beef rub and onto the smoker at 225 using pecan
> View attachment 468210
> 
> View attachment 468211
> ...


Good lord - that’s a perfect plate for a slate of games like today. Looks amazing


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 6, 2022)

Mercy! Yep we'd (family) all hit that! 

Rick


----------

